# SQOLOGY Season Finale - Bloomington IL



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

*Update FB event link : https://www.facebook.com/events/1194026077369157??ti=ia










I'm really behind in getting this event info out - sorry!



BUT



Here's the info so you can make plans:



*SQOLOGY Series/Season Finale*



Saturday, Sept 16th - Registration @ 9AM



Mobile Audio Plus

1404 Kurt Drive

Bloomington IL 61701



You don't want to miss this one! We will crown the SQOLOGY Points Race champions - individual and team - plus much, much more. Prizes! Friends! Fun!



The competition will be a 2x event for both IASCA and MECA. This will be one of the last events to earn qualifying points for finals.



Hope to see you there!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I should be there Ben, to hang and see everyone will do. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Updated with event link and flyer

https://www.facebook.com/events/1194026077369157??ti=ia


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

*bumpin it up


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

This is Saturday!!!


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Hoping to make it up from St.Louis! Looks like it's going to be a hot one


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Thank you to everyone that took the time to introduce themselves or let me audition their vehicle yesterday. Hopefully I'll have something to bring to the table next spring!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for coming, Matt - it was nice finally putting a face to the name. Excited to hear what you build in your truck!

We had 13 competitors drive a combined 4,320 miles to the event and the judges completed a total of 23 IASCA/MECA install and SQ scoresheets. Results have been posted on the IASCA and MECA websites.

Cheers!
Ben


----------

